# USCutter LaserPoint 24 Cut Heat press transfers



## tonynjanet (Nov 1, 2007)

Can the laser point cut heat press transfers? I am interested in purchasing one but I need it for heat press transfers. so I appreciate if someone can help me with this or do I need one with the optical eye?


----------



## CuttingEdge (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes, but you need to create a cutting mask outline around your image with the included software to facilitate this task. This cutter does not optically sense the image as it cuts around it but rather mathmatically calculates where it should be cutting once it references the reg marks. It does a pretty good job of tracking the cutting lines.


----------



## FatElvis (May 6, 2008)

i just bought a lasercut 24. What is the best way to learn to use it and is the Signblazer software that comes with it enough or will I have to buy other software?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Some like the signblazer some don't,, but I think flexi software would do you a little better in my opinion and is well documented.


----------



## FatElvis (May 6, 2008)

USCutter sent a demo version of Flexi 8 with the machine but I can not do much with it. I thought it was supposed to be fully functional. It was supposed to be fully functional. Any suggestions? If not I will buy a full version.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

You might want to call them it should be a full blown test


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am just curious on the laserpoint...there have been some post on different threads...but my question is pretty straight forward........

Has anyone with this machine consistently contour cut raster/bitmap/jpg images?

I think a lot of 'fence sitters' would like to know


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

FatElvis said:


> i just bought a lasercut 24. What is the best way to learn to use it and is the Signblazer software that comes with it enough or will I have to buy other software?


Check out the SignBlazer category at: USCutter Vinyl Cutter and Sign Making Forum - Index


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> I am just curious on the laserpoint...there have been some post on different threads...but my question is pretty straight forward........
> 
> Has anyone with this machine consistently contour cut raster/bitmap/jpg images?
> 
> I think a lot of 'fence sitters' would like to know


Yes, I have been successful in cutting many different files in the last couple of weeks. Raster images need to be vectorize before printing....then contour cutting.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Ken...you say photos have to be vectorized...with the Roland you can print a bitmap image (like Josh did in his video), set registration marks and contour cut....will the laserpoint do this?


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> Ken...you say photos have to be vectorized...with the Roland you can print a bitmap image (like Josh did in his video), set registration marks and contour cut....will the laserpoint do this?


With the LaserPoint, you would need to vectorize the image first, then setup your cut mask (contour line) and registration marks, then print, then load it in the LP for contour cutting.


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

Ken, along the lines of Charles question, I am a new LP owner and I am short on time to dig into the tougher jobs such as contour cutting. However I have been reading up on how to go about contour cutting using SBE and I have formulated a game plan of how I think it works. I have even gone so far as to test the first few steps of the process. You could confirm my thoughts and Charles question at the same time. Here are the steps as I see it if you are using the free SBE that is provided with the product.

I believe using SBE you perform the following steps.

1. import your bitmap
2. duplicate it
3. make it single color
4. vectorize it (you end up with 2 layers, your original bitmap and the polyline)
5. With the polyline selected, Turn cutmask on (I have played with this and I find I have issues if there are multiple polylines) - I have been playing with these first 5 steps in SBE
6. Now the fun part which I havent tried - select the bitmap, make sure it is the front selected item, and choose print
7. turn on registration marks for the bottom left and right, print your bitmap on your printer.
8. now send your bitmap to the back and select your vector with the cutmask on
9. select cut a print
10. load your printed graphic in the LP (still not sure if I need to put it on a mask, I use duracotton HT for lights) and perform the registration mark line up steps (again I haven't got this far, so this is hypothetical)
11. choose cut 

I hope to spend more time this weekend experimenting with steps 6 through 11, I am still fussing with steps 1 through 5 in the mean time. I have my pen plotter in place as I plan to plot out the cut mask the first few attempts.

Are there any problems with my plan? Am I making it too complicated?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Tracy...sounds like you have not made if complicated...but simplified it...I can see how that works...by the way if you are cutting duracotton, you will need a mask or under layer


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I am picking some mask up today that I hope will work. Any ideas if R-tape clear will be ok? All I have right now is paper masking...

I feel that I am close to solving this riddle! Hopefully tonight I can post more details This is terrible being so busy, it is like I have an itch that I cannot scratch!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Gee Tracy...I don't know what paper to back Duracotton with....you would think I should know that!!!...but my brain is already on overload... let me know what works

you know when I said you needed a backing I was thinking of using my Roland..but I am not sure about the laserpoint. Perhaps Ken will chime in


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

stuffnthingz said:


> Ken, along the lines of Charles question, I am a new LP owner and I am short on time to dig into the tougher jobs such as contour cutting. However I have been reading up on how to go about contour cutting using SBE and I have formulated a game plan of how I think it works. I have even gone so far as to test the first few steps of the process. You could confirm my thoughts and Charles question at the same time. Here are the steps as I see it if you are using the free SBE that is provided with the product.
> 
> I believe using SBE you perform the following steps.
> 
> ...


 
Nope, looks good to me.


----------



## simonb (Aug 18, 2007)

kenimes said:


> With the LaserPoint, you would need to vectorize the image first, then setup your cut mask (contour line) and registration marks, then print, then load it in the LP for contour cutting.



Just to let everyone know on this forum. IF you have a mac , don't waste your time with the LaserPoint. I rushed shipped my order via the UScutters and after two weeks and a missed event, I am still not able to get the support needed to get up and running with things. 

Ken Imes hasn't responded to my emails, and they only responded after the event even took place. Before the purchase I let them know my time frame and it didn't make any difference. 

I would really like to get this sorted out and be a happy customer. I have done more than a lot of research trying to turn the ai files into these vector eps files and I quote when I say that I was told that "We don't help with that" from the US Cutters and Ken Imes. 

I am quite upset that I am sitting on $1000 worth of stuff that I can't use and I keep looking at post boards to try to find out what to do. 
If anyone knows or can tell me how to get a file to become a readable eps I would be MORE than willing to give whatever you feel is possible a Try. 

As far as the services of Ken Imes, I was and am quite shocked with what has happened, not to mentioned dissapointed. It is as if none of this is happening to me when I have been able to speak with him. I am not making this up, I can't get the eps file to work. ! which is a Very Huge thing in getting this to work.


----------



## FatElvis (May 6, 2008)

Try these :
step 1: you open your SignBlazer program.
step 2a: import your artwork (if it's done on a different program: eps, jpg, tiff) or
step 2b: just work your design within the SignBlazer
step 3: IMPORTANT: put a cut mask around your artwork (basically this mask is the cutting line)
step 4: from SignBlazer, you print your design into your coloured printer using your preferred medium and IMPORTANT: print it with registration marks.
step 5: feed the printed artwork into your LaserPoint cutter
step 6: on the SignBlazer Program you hit FILE....CUT A PRINT... and a windows pops up.
step 7: read the instructions

Here is another way

step 1: you open your SignBlazer program.
step 2a: import your artwork (if it's done on a different program: eps, jpg, tiff) or
step 2b: just work your design within the SignBlazer
step 3: IMPORTANT: put a cut mask around your artwork (basically this mask is the cutting line)
step 4: from SignBlazer, you print your design into your coloured printer using your preferred medium and IMPORTANT: print it with registration marks.
step 5: feed the printed artwork into your LaserPoint cutter
step 6: on the SignBlazer Program you hit FILE....CUT A PRINT... and a windows pops up.
step 7: read the instructions (it will ask you to jog to the right so just align the laserbeam on the right registration mark)
step 8: hit next
step 9: read the instructions (it will ask you to jog to the left so just align the laserbeam on the left registration mark)
step 10: hit next
step 11: at this point just hit CUT.
....... it should cut right away.

NOTES: 1: do your jogging within the SignBlazer
2: make sure you have the latest version of the program.
3: You can use contour lines with the poly line tool. move the outline to the side. copy it on the clip board. paste it back on your imagine. Move the imagine to the back of your art. Save it. Go to file and click cut a print.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

simonb said:


> I would really like to get this sorted out and be a happy customer. I have done more than a lot of research trying to turn the ai files into these vector eps files and I quote when I say that I was told that "We don't help with that" from the US Cutters and Ken Imes.


Why not contact Apple and see if they will help you? After all it is their system you're running, not US Cutter's. 

Converting ai files to eps files has nothing to do with US Cutter.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

simonb said:


> Just to let everyone know on this forum. IF you have a mac , don't waste your time with the LaserPoint. I rushed shipped my order via the UScutters and after two weeks and a missed event, I am still not able to get the support needed to get up and running with things.
> 
> Ken Imes hasn't responded to my emails, and they only responded after the event even took place. Before the purchase I let them know my time frame and it didn't make any difference.
> 
> ...


 
Try submitting support ticket like everyone else, just like it says on the documentation that came with your cutter. I get so many direct emails, that I cannot keep up, which is why we direct customers to our main method of support- the support ticket system.

You could also phone us: 425-481-3555

Not sure why I have not responded to your direct emails, but I delete my Junk email every morning, to keep Outlook from reaching its limits, and if your emails went there....they may have been deleted. I do not have the time to sift through 200 Junk emails every morning to find the good ones, sorry.

You could also try our forums: www.forum.uscutter.com, where you can also send me a personal message which is checked often, and not affected by Junk mail.


----------

